# Pepperettes - Slim Jims - Snack Sticks



## Palladini (May 24, 2014)

Me and my Neighbour, about a month ago made Pepperettes.  Using the stuffer tube attached to my grinder, the one that cane with my grinder and 19 MM collagen casings, was to but it bluntly, a circus.

The tube that came with the grinder, the collagen tubing fit Not to well. You see the stuffing tube from the 3/8, angled from that dimension to wider, all the way to where it attached to the grinder, in a straight line and about 1/4 inch in from the end of the tube, 4 splines about 1/16 of inch ran the length of the tube..  Needless to say, putting a 19 MM casing on this was a circus.  I coulkd get no more than about 6 inches fed onto the cone before it started splitting.  It took us two nights to stuff 5 Lbs of meat.

Needles to say, since then we have scoured the internet for solution, have found a few option if straight 3/8 stuffer tubes in both plastic and metal.

But Yesterday Friday May 23, we had to take My better halfs daughter to the airport for a flight to Romania to see her Boy Friend, so after seeing her off we went across town to Bass Pro Shop and low and behold, I came home with plastic 3/8 inch straight tube.  Thank you Bass Pro Shop

Just a footnote, I would upload some images of these tubes, bu I have no idea how to do that.

But for an image of the old tube - https://myspace.com/118202825/mixes/streammix-704048/photo/372702770

And here is the new one - https://myspace.com/118202825/mixes/streammix-704048/photo/372702771


----------

